# Verbiegen von Objekten



## modstyle (4. Dezember 2002)

heyho !

habe da mal eine frage zu photoshop:

wenn ich ein objekt habe (z.B. ein rechteck oder einfach ein foto oder was auch immer) und ich möchte das ganze verbiegen d.h. aus nem rechteck nen bogen machen, ohne dass es verzerrt wird, im sinne von seine breite beibehält. das heißt das rechteck soll zu einem bogen werden aber es soll nicht gequetscht werden o.ä. d.h. die breite beibehalten. wie kann man soetwas anstellen ?

hoffe mal ihr könnt euch zumindest ansatzweise etwas drunter vorstellen, hier eine kleine illustration von mir, um euch das zu verdeutlichen:

|...|_________|...|
|...|________|...|  
|...|_______|...|
|...|________|...|
|...|_________|...|

der abstand zwischen den senkrechten strichen ist auch nach dem biegen gleich ... genau das will ich in ps erzielen.

schonmal danke im voraus für eure hilfe 

mfg

modstyle


----------



## Christoph (4. Dezember 2002)

PS is eben ein Pixelprogramm. Da wirst du immer das Problem des Qualitätsverlustes haben


----------



## modstyle (4. Dezember 2002)

heyho !

ja das ist mir durchaus bewusst aber um die qualität ging es mir auch eigentlich nich ... ich weiß einfach nur nicht wie ich das ding verbiegen kann ... also falls du das weißt sags mir bitte 

mfg

modstyle


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2002)

sollte helfen


----------



## modstyle (4. Dezember 2002)

heyho !

das hilft mir schon nen stück weiter und geht in die richtung von dem was ich meinte aber ist es möglich beide seiten gleichzeitig zu verzerren also das gesamte objekt zu verbiegen, dass wenn ich z.b. ein foto habe nicht zuerst die eine seite gequetscht wird und dann auf der gegenüberliegenden ausgebeult wird ?

mfg


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Dezember 2002)

tryout "Filter" => "Verzerrungsfilter" => "Verbiegen..."


----------



## modstyle (4. Dezember 2002)

*THX*

heyho !

jo genau, dass isses ... eigentlich hätt ich selbst auf die idee kommen können mal bei den verzerrungsfiltern zu gucken *g* ... 

big THX an euch alle ... 

mfg

modstyle


----------

